# Desktop Pc für Wow Cataclysm



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Hi Buffed-Community,
ich würde gerne wieder mit Wow anfangen wenn Cataclysm draußen ist. Ich hab zur Zeit einen sehr schlechten Rechner der wow nur auf niedrigster Grafik laufen lässt, des weiteren stürzt er ab wenn ich mit ton spiele. Deshalb würde ich mir dann in den wochen vor Cataclysm einen Neuen Rechner holen (Maus , Tastatur, Bildschirm vorhanden). Ich habe mir 2 Stück rausgesucht und wollte euch fragen ob 1. der Rechner wenn ich Wow auf Ultra (also höheste Grafik, mit Ton, größte Auflösung)  spiele dieser noch flüssig läuft so das ich noch zb was im internet machen kann oder andere Programme noch laufen können. 2. ob das Preis Leistungsverhältniss stimmt , ich möchte nicht dass es bessere PC´s gibt die billiger sind und ich kauf mir diesen.

1. Rechner:
Hewlett Packard / PC Pavilion P6511DE
Int. Core 13 3,06Ghz
4GB DDR3
1TB Sata ( 7200 / Min)
Nvidia Geforce G315
Preis : 699&#8364;
Link: http://h20386.www2.hp.com/GermanyStore/Product.aspx?pdetail=P154807

2. Rechner:
Hewlett Packard / PC Pavilion P6528DE
Int. Core 15 3,2Ghz
6GB DDR3
1TB Sata ( 7200 / Min)
Ati Radeon HD 5570
Preis: 899&#8364;
Link: http://h20386.www2.hp.com/GermanyStore/Product.aspx?pdetail=P154809

Hoffe auf gute Hilfe von euch! 
Mfg Feralraider


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Ultra damit?

Intelcore i3
3072MB Ram
*GT210*

vergiss es. Um Ultra zu spielen (welche Auflösung) musst du schon so 700 Euro investieren. Und der Preis haut nur hin wenn du dir den Pc selbst aus Einzelteilen zusammenstellst.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Das heißt??
Der erste Rechner kostet 700€ aber du meinst der ist zu schlecht?
Und vom einzeln zusammenbauen hab ich keine Ahnung. Sry..


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Ok ich hatte den ersten gegoogelt als du noch nicht verlinkt hattest, ist was anderes rausgekommen. Beide sind für das was sie bieten absolut viel zu teuer!

Wenn du wirklich keine Ahnung von Pcs hast dann schau dir mal den hier an:
http://www.alternate...+Games+Hardware

oder:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/PC-Games/PC_Editors_Choice_2_W7HP/731742/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC-Games
der hat dafür, dass er ein Fertigpc ist ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Wollt mir eig. kein rechner im Internet bestellen sondern im im Laden kaufen weil es mir sonst zu lange dauert und bissl zu umständlich mit dem Überweisen und so wird..

Hab mir mal noch welche rausgesucht :
http://www.computer-...p?productID=427

http://www.computer-...p?productID=344

http://www2.saturn.d...tail&sort=price

Wenn welche mit den Rechnern hier schon erfahrung haben beim zocken, würde ich mich über bewertungen freuen. Was haltet ihr von denen (Wow auf Ultra)??


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2010)

Kannst du abhacken, dass halte ich davon. Die unteren zwei haben lediglich eine billige Office-Karte verbaut, aber keine Karte zum spielen. Selbst beim oberen wird es sehr knapp mit Ultra.
Und was genau soll an einer Überweisung umständlich sein?


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem http://www.computer-insel.net/index.php?productID=277??


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2010)

Von der Rechenleistung, CPU als auch GPU, sehr gut. Sollte für alle aktuellen Spiele gut ausreichen. Mainboard gefällt mir nicht so gut und was mir auch nicht gefällt ist, dass man nicht sehen kann, welche Komponenten sonst noch verbaut sind. Keine Angaben bei den Komponenten bedeutet eigentlich immer, dass billiger Schunt verbaut wurde. Wer vernünftige Komponenten verbaut, der schreibt sie auch dazu, denn damit betreibt er ja quasi Werbung in eigener Sache.
Wer Schunt verbaut, der schreibt nichts dazu und hofft, dass der Käufer nicht darauf schaut. Eine Rechnung, die bei Käufern von Fertigrechnern auch so gut wie immer aufgeht.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Ok , ich kann ja mal in dem Laden fragen was da verbaut ist an Komponenten aber wie meinste das ? Kenn mich auf der Richtung nicht so gut aus mit dem Pc Innenleben^^. Wenn ich also die danach frage wie sollte ich das formulieren?


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2010)

Naja z.B. fragst du nach dem Netzteil welches Fabrikat verbaut wurde. Handelt es sich z.B. um ein Netzteil von der Firma *LC-Power*, solltest du schon mal hellhörig werden. Die werden im allgemeinen auch als Chinaböller bezeichnet. Wenn diese überlastet sind, können sie durchknallen und noch mehr Hardwarekomponenten mit in Tod reißen, weil bei denen nicht immer die Schutzfunktionen so greifen wie sie sollten.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

okay das ist gut zu wissen , noch weitere dinge die wichtig sind?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Frag den Händler wieviele 12Volt Schienen das Netzteil hat, und wieviele Ampère da drauf sind (also zB wenns eine 12V Schiene hat, sollte das Netzteil bei dem Rechner min. 28Ampère drauf haben) Bei zweien min. 20Ampère auf jeder.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

ok ich habe eine email geschrieben und er antwortete:
....Also es ist ein bequiet pure power netzteil verbaut. Wlan hat der rechner nicht aber wlan sticks haben wir ab 10 euro. Ausserdem ist ab montag (morgen) ein kleiner modellwechsel und dann ist ein neues mainboard drin, ebenfalls asus, mit usb3.0 und sata-600.

Ich werd ihn mal noch nach den x Volt schienen das netzteil hat und ampere aber hoffe das der rechner so keine probs macht^^
Blut und Donner antworte mir


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2010)

Wenn es ein BeQuiet Pure Power ist, dann kannst du dir die Fragerei sparen. Das Netzteil ist nichts besonderes, aber auf jedenfall in Ordnung. In Anbetracht des Preises sowieso. Schön zu wissen wäre jetzt noch die Festplatte, der Ram und der genaue Typ des Mainboards, was sie verbauen wollen. Vermutlich werden sie dann das einbauen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a560458.html

Und das wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## Feralraider (15. November 2010)

*Festplatte:* 1TB Western Digital, SATAII-300, 64MB Cache
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4GB DDR3-1600 im Dualchannel, 2 weitere Steckplätze sind frei!
Mainboard sagte er nur "ebenfalls asus, mit usb3.0 und sata-600".
was sagst dazu?


----------



## Sadorkan (15. November 2010)

hmm... dann werd ich mir wohl auch ne neue Graka zulegen müsse, denn meine (war im gebraucht-PC drin) Radeon x1600 reichte bisher schon nur "mit Hängen und Würgen" - auch wenn sie immerhin 256MB GDDR3 hat... (WoW geht leider sehr ineffizient mit den Ressourcen um, vor allem wegen der Engine, die heute nicht mehr Stand der Technik ist!)
sollte da mit Cata nicht was neues kommen?
und 4 statt 2 GB RAM brauchts auch - aba dann sollte mein oller DualCore wieder schnurren^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2010)

Naja, Board kommt dann wie gesagt fast nur das verlinkte von mir in Frage. Ist das billigste, was es mit SATAIII und USB 3.0 gibt. Wenn es das ist, dann wäre es in Ordnung. Festplatte ist auch in Ordnung. BeQuiet Pure Power passt wie gesagt auch und Ram...naja, Ram wird dann halt irgendein Samsung Value drin sein. Ist jetzt nicht das beste, aber der Preis, wenn es denn bei den 685 Euro bleibt, ist mehr als angemessen. Also, vorausgesetzt, er labert keine Scheiße und meine Vermutungen gehen auf, würde ich sagen, dass Teil kann man für das Geld absolut kaufen. Leistung ist mit der Graka und der CPU auf jedenfall mehr als genug vorhanden.


----------



## Feralraider (17. November 2010)

So hi ich bins nochmal mit den Letzten kleinen Details . Ich hab ihn nach den Ampere schienen und dem mainboard gefragt. Er Antwortete:
das mainboard ist ein "ASUS M4A87TD PRO / USB3".das netzteil hat 2 12V-schienen mit je 18A. es ist perfekt auf das system abgestimmt und absolut ausreichend.ich werde mich darum kümmern, dass demnächst mehr details auf unserer seite stehen. das ist nur immer eine frage der zeit...


----------



## Kaldreth (17. November 2010)

Ja das ist ja das von Klos verlinkte also OK! Das Netzteil wurde ja vorher schon festgestellt ist absolut ok und ausreichend! Mittlerweile wurden die Daten übrigens wirklich auf der HP aufgeführt.


----------



## Feralraider (17. November 2010)

okay dann bin ích beruhigt den nächsten kommentar werde ich dann vom neuen rechner aus machen 
Danke euch allen die mir geholfen haben bei der auswahl des Rechners.

Mfg Feralraider


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Feralraider (17. November 2010)

Danke


----------

